# Kogha Hero



## BaschKiller (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Rolle Kogha Hero??

Bin anfänger in diesen bereich mit Baitcast rollen und wollte mir nicht direkt eine Daiwa Viento oder Abu Garcia Revo oder wie die heisst kaufen.

Habe mir schon eine Rute Bestellt die hier:
Shimano NEXAVE AX Bass.

Gruß

BaschKiller:vik:


----------



## Bassattack (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*

ja hab schon mal gehört ,die gibts bei askari ,ich glaube so um 40€ ,laut den umfragen taugt die nix aber zum anfang vieleicht schon aber keinen grossen hoffnungen hineinsetzen.Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Bassattack (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*

ich würde dir raten falls du nicht viel geld ausgeben willst ,bekommst du für wenig geld mehr ddie Blue max von Abu Garcia ist bestimmt um vieles besser als die Hero von Kogha ,ich selber hatte sie damals zum anfang gekauft und sie funktionirt heute noch einwandfrei ,natürlich nach jeder angelsaison schön reinigen und fetten&Ölen


----------



## FelixSch (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*



Bassattack schrieb:


> ja hab schon mal gehört ,die gibts bei askari ,ich glaube so um 40€ ,laut den umfragen taugt die nix aber zum anfang vieleicht schon aber keinen grossen hoffnungen hineinsetzen.Gruss Bassattack.



Kogah gibt es NUR bei Askari, das ist eine von deren Hausmarken.
Das charmante an den Rollen und allem anderen Gerät dort ist neben dem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis die Tatsache, dass du sie erstens immer ohne Angabe von Gründen zurück schicken kannst und zweitens kommen diese immer mit einer 5-Jahres-Garantie! Also eigentlich eine bombensichere Sache! Ich denke, das sind schon ganz gute Argumente, die zu nehmen!


----------



## Pit der Barsch (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*



Bassattack schrieb:


> ja hab schon mal gehört ,die gibts bei askari ,ich glaube so um 40€ ,laut den umfragen taugt die nix aber zum anfang vieleicht schon aber keinen grossen hoffnungen hineinsetzen.Gruss Bassattack.



Immer wieder das gleiche|uhoh:
Ich kenn zwar die Rolle nicht  aber ---|uhoh:---
Hast Du die Rolle schon mal in der Hand gehabt???
Oder sogar mit geangelt ???

Ich hab die Hero ,das Teil ist alle mal das Geld wert.
Baitcast angeln muß man est einmal lernen,da nützt die eine teure Variante garnix.
Irgendwann wirst Du dir eine andere holen,aber die Hero sollte für den Anfang vollig reichen.


----------



## Bassattack (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Immer wieder das gleiche|uhoh:
> Ich kenn zwar die Rolle nicht  aber ---|uhoh:---
> Hast Du die Rolle schon mal in der Hand gehabt???
> Oder sogar mit geangelt ???
> ...


  Hallo ,also wie gesagt zum anfang taugt die was ,aber ich kann mit guten gewissen sagen das nix ist auf dauer und wer sagt sie taugt was auf dauer der hat keine ahnung es ist schrott!! wahr heute morgen in Düsseldorf im askari hab sie mal in der hand genomen ,und das ist ein klapper spielzeug ,einige kaufwilligen angler haben mir erzählt das es sich nichjt lohnt für so ein schrott #d was zu bezahlen,und die hatten teillweisse schon lang erfahrung mit der hero ,aber wie gesagt das wurde mir im stillen im laden vermitelt ich kann nur sagen ,auswerfen kann ich sogar sehr gut ich angel fast nur mit baitcaster schon seit einigen,jahren und  angler wie mein Onkel der hate baitcaster schon in den 70ern jahren.die Baitcast rollen wurden vor 6-7 jahren erst Populär in Deutschland die hatten wir spanier schon seit langem auf den markt&USA.|supergriAber naja ich möchte ja die rolle nicht nur schlecht machen für den anfang gehts|uhoh:aber ich finde für den anfang hatte ich die Abu Garcia Blue max und sie mal da mit der habe ich schon grosse schwarzbarsche und 7 kilo zander gebändigt und das ist schon jahre her ,und sie liegt immer noch im kelller und funktioniert butterweich und einwandfrei,natrürlich nach jeder angelseison generalüberholung,ich denke das ist ein argument ich würde nicht reden wenn ich nix von verstehen würde,aber ich denke das die hero gerademalll!! eine oder 2 angel saisons übersteht wenn überhaubt mal ein fisch an der rute hengt .Gruss Bassattack.#6


----------



## Bassattack (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*

apropo hero KOgha wird in Japan hergestehlt ,bekommt man bei den Chineesen laden in Spanien für 12 € ,habe heute morgen bei askari gesehen das man sie für 36€ schon bekommt der preis sagt schon alles.MFG B.A.


----------



## Ein_Angler (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*

Da kann ich Bassattack nur zustimmen wer sich so eine Rolle zulegt kauf spätestens 1 Jahr später noch eine neue Rolle nach und diese dann hochwertiger.

Ich würde sogar sagen Geld sparen und eine Daiwa Megaforce 100TSHL für 70€ sichern.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360123802654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Ich wollte meine Qualifier Jonited PowerJerk auch mit einer billigen Rolle ausstatten jetzt steckt da eine ABU 5601 C4  drauf und die wird bestimmt noch Jahrelang ihren dienst tuen. Ich habe für die Rolle auch nur 70€ bezahlt dank USA, hier kostet diese nämlich 120€.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*

Moin,
ein Kumpel von mir hat diese Rolle und hab hab sie selber schon gefischt. Bin zwar kein Multi- und Baitcastkenner aber mir gefiehl sie auch nicht!
Recht viel Plastik, die Fliehkraftbremse lässt sich wirklich doof umstellen und der Kurbelgriff stinkt nach scharfem Weichmacher.
Dafür läuft sie aber sehr leicht.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Bassattack (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*

Ja würd ich ja auch sagen dann lieber etwas mehr bezahlen dann lohnt es sich ja auch iss ja sonst rausgeworfenes geld ,man muss ja auch nicht immer alles so wörtlich nehmen, was die angel konzerne reinschreiben in der artikel bezeichnung ist ehh nur von den sternen gegriffen und inzbezügliche gemacht um produkt zu verkaufen ,ich habe damals auch mit nee blue max angefangen ,si funktionirt woll heute noch einwandfrei kein geklapper wurde sogar noch etwas aufgetunt von mein onkel mehr kugelager und besseres getriebe u.s.w.,hab mir aber dann nach ein halbes jahr ne Abu Revo Toro gekauft die wahr recht teuer aber sie geht viel geschmeidiger und man merkt das man eein stabiles und edeles produkt in den händen hält.ja habe so einige hochwertige baitcaster und alles was schon über 100 €oder preisgünstiger ersteigert wird taugt auch was das iss nun mal so ,warum kann ich leider auch nicht sagen das muss man selbst herausfinden "die Viento "ist recht gut und von der verarbeitund das geld vollkommen wert.Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Bassattack (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*

Oder wie Ein_Angler meint die megaforce bekommt man schon etwas billiger nur etwas beobachten in ebay dann lohnt es sich auch .Apropo megaforce ist nee tolle Baitcaster die kann locker mit den der höchsten mithalten.


----------



## BaschKiller (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*

Hi

Srorry das ich so lange weg wahr.

Danke

Dann werde ich mir die Megaforce kaufen.Denn es ist ja jetzt Weihnachten.Werde ich das Geld dafür zusammen kriegen.

Gruß

BaschKiller


----------



## Bassattack (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kogha Hero*

BaschKillewr du wirst es auch nicht bereuen .Gruss Bassattack.


----------

